# e-level or vu4 is acting up



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

So right now I'm went to drive the car and I key up, my e-level tries to go to setting 2 and then airs out completely. I get the red error on the air out button and my vu4 is making a nasty clicking sound.

I tried multiple times to convince it to work. Same thing every time. 

Any ideas? I'm stranded in a parking lot.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Turns out it was the controller malfunctioning. I was able to trick the car with my key fob to air up, then I disconnected the vu4 and drove home.

I called Accuair and they said they are aware that this is an issue with the controllers, they've only seen a few.
They say to just un plug it and it will quit sending the air down signal. Their service is the best. I'm sending the controller in tomorrow for a free fix.

My concern is, what if this happened while driving? Could've been fatal.


----------



## streetuner (Feb 20, 2012)

dOWa242 said:


> Turns out it was the controller malfunctioning. I was able to trick the car with my key fob to air up, then I disconnected the vu4 and drove home.
> 
> I called Accuair and they said they are aware that this is an issue with the controllers, they've only seen a few.
> They say to just un plug it and it will quit sending the air down signal. Their service is the best. I'm sending the controller in tomorrow for a free fix.
> ...


 what did you do to trick the controller?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

streetuner said:


> what did you do to trick the controller?


Well because I have the wireless key fob, I am able to set my 3 presents w/o the key in the ignition. So I set it at 2 and un plugged the vu4, then started the car.. w/o the key fob, I would have had to try and do that with the controller, key in the ignition, etc. This is how Accuair told me to do it; quickly air the car up and un plug the controller. 
That is hard to do when the car is stuck trying to air out constantly. Plus my 3/8 lines make the car air out pretty fast. My vu4 was clicking about once a second trying to air out because my control pad was stuck saying air out. 

What if that happened while you were driving?

Edit


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Just had the same issue yesterday...turns out it was the ground. Had to reground.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bassmanjosh said:


> Just had the same issue yesterday...turns out it was the ground. Had to reground.


Just out of curiosity, was the VU4 harness previously grounded to the valve block?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just out of curiosity, was the VU4 harness previously grounded to the valve block?


Are you not suppose to ground it to the valve block?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

1st thing I checked was my grounds. I have two of them in the spare tire area. They are solid.

According to Accuair this is a known problem. The controller has some rubber liner inside it and some how it's not doing its job thus allowing the air out button to think is being pressed when its not.

The more I think about it, the more annoyed I am. This will be the 2nd time I have sent my controller in and they have made me pay the shipping to them both times.. :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

I wanted to jump on here and make sure everybody knows that even though we've had this issue with about 5 Touchpads out of the thousands that are out there, it isn't dangerous. We've seen that the all down button sticking only happens after you've held the all down button to drop the car. Then when you start the car it will air up for 5 seconds until the all down button is re-triggered. This would mean you've already aired the car out and it wouldn't just happen while you're driving down the road.

dOWa242, I did offer to send you a call tag to pick up the shipping to get your Touchpad back to us and you said you'd get it here no problem. I'm sorry if I didn't make it clear that that meant we'd cover the shipping. I'd be happy to pick up fast shipping back to you so you aren't without it too long. 

I hope this helps! :beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I know I sort of panic'd a little when I made this post from my smart phone .

On e day later and I am realizing that thecar is still quite driveable. I just don't get to play with it while behind the wheel. The car still airs up when I turn the key. Mind you that the controller is disconnected. So I am stuck driving at preset 2, which I'm lucky because that's my aligned drive height. Oh and I have the key fobs. W/o Tym this would be worse.

I'm not trying to be a jerk. Really do still believe that the e-level product is the best on the market. 

At this point I feel like I need to buy a 2nd controller just to be safe. This is the 2nd time I've had to send the controller in. 

I think Accuair should have just offer to ship me a new controller both times with a return label in the box for kthe old one. Get the bad ones back and keep them. That would be the.ultimate service.. but.I can't lie, like I said in the 2nd post, the service is still very good.

Thank you.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I wanted to jump on here and make sure everybody knows that even though we've had this issue with about 5 Touchpads out of the thousands that are out there, it isn't dangerous. We've seen that the all down button sticking only happens after you've held the all down button to drop the car. Then when you start the car it will air up for 5 seconds until the all down button is re-triggered. This would mean you've already aired the car out and it wouldn't just happen while you're driving down the road.
> 
> dOWa242, I did offer to send you a call tag to pick up the shipping to get your Touchpad back to us and you said you'd get it here no problem. I'm sorry if I didn't make it clear that that meant we'd cover the shipping. I'd be happy to pick up fast shipping back to you so you aren't without it too long.
> 
> I hope this helps! :beer:


It actually did happen to me when I was driving on the road. I pressed my #2 while driving and the #4 sensor just started to air out all the way and then it flashed a problem with #4 sensor. I then had the problem switch between that and the #4 valve sticking. 

After fixing the ground, it seemed to be fine.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just out of curiosity, was the VU4 harness previously grounded to the valve block?


The reason Will has brought up this point is to put out there that the valve block can be used as a grounding point if and only if the bottom of the block is against a bare, flat metal surface. When it's used incorrectly the system will do some really wacky things.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

> It actually did happen to me when I was driving on the road. I pressed my #2 while driving and the #4 sensor just started to air out all the way and then it flashed a problem with #4 sensor. I then had the problem switch between that and the #4 valve sticking.
> 
> After fixing the ground, it seemed to be fine.


Just for clarification, I said that the All-Down button shouldn't act up on the road. Your issue (a major ground problem in the system) can cause all sorts of unpredictable outcomes while parked or driving. It is critical to take extra time and effort when you are installing to make sure that you have proper grounds for the system.

dOWa242,

As I said before I offered to pick up shipping and you declined. Then I offered to pick up Next Day Delivery even though you declined me paying for shipping. We strive to give the best customer service possible and you can search this forum and many others to find MANY situations that we give a customer the benefit of the doubt and pick up shipping and repair, where most companies would simply tell you to send it back so they can bench test it to prove it wasn't damaged by you before they'll fix anything. 

If you feel you're being taken advantage of or that we don't stand behind our products then I have no problem with you removing our products from your car and issuing you a full refund. If instead, you think that you can be patient enough to work the problem with us than we would encourage that, but during that time it would be appreciated if you don't use a public forum like vortex for a "pity party"

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just for clarification, I said that the All-Down button shouldn't act up on the road. Your issue (a major ground problem in the system) can cause all sorts of unpredictable outcomes while parked or driving. It is critical to take extra time and effort when you are installing to make sure that you have proper grounds for the system.
> 
> dOWa242,
> 
> ...


Seems like only problems that accuair systems having is ground related, why dont you guys come up with a new harness that will provide a nice ground wire that is long enough to reach the battery, just like airlift has on autopilot v2? and eliminate lots of problems that people keep having with it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> Seems like only problems that accuair systems having is ground related, why dont you guys come up with a new harness that will provide a nice ground wire that is long enough to reach the battery, just like airlift has on autopilot v2? and eliminate lots of problems that people keep having with it.


What is wrong with using a dremel and polishing some metal and making a ground point? Or splicing a wire and extending the ground point? Nothing really lol. I grounded the wiring harness to the vu4 block, then the block i ran a ring connector to a factory ground. You just have to be smart about it...


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> What is wrong with using a dremel and polishing some metal and making a ground point? Or splicing a wire and extending the ground point? Nothing really lol. I grounded the wiring harness to the vu4 block, then the block i ran a ring connector to a factory ground. You just have to be smart about it...


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah I took my grounds to bare metal connected and sealed them with green loctite. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> What is wrong with using a dremel and polishing some metal and making a ground point? Or splicing a wire and extending the ground point? Nothing really lol. I grounded the wiring harness to the vu4 block, then the block i ran a ring connector to a factory ground. You just have to be smart about it...


i understand that, but unfortunately a lot of people seem to have same issues with ground connections, most likely because they just dont deal with wiring on daily basis and usually have little bit of idea on how things work, so just to remove that problem all together make a harness that will be easy to install for anyone.
dont really see anything funny here.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Today I received a brand new controller and cable. Stand-up guys at Accuair. Thank you.


----------

